
Blackwater linked figure to run education - seesomesense
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2014/01/devos-family-foundations-heritage-americans-prosperity-blackwater
======
seesomesense
Running Blackwater and Amway while donating to alt-right causes is a way to a
cabinet post....

